# RhomCam



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm watching my Rhom trying to attack his reflection in the side of the tank. Does anyone Else's Piranhas do this? Check out the cam link . He only does it for a little while when the light is just right.

Try this " http://rhomcam.camarades.com/ "or the link.


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

When I click on the webcam link t brings me to my main control page. How do I see it?


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

oh thanks for the link. That's awsome the rhom keeps trying to bite the glass.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Nice video clip... reminds me of my red except he does it on the front part of the glass when it sees me instead


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I am trying to fix the broken forum link. Thanks for pointing it out...


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Damn I missed that tonight Pete. Lastime i watched it for 30 mins. All ur Rhom did was stare at the cam swim around and come back to the cam again, very awesome to watch.


----------



## Amazon (Apr 15, 2003)

is that a live web cam?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes , It's on right now.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

that's cool!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

My Rhom used to rarely do that in the 30 gal tank with the black background. Now that Ive transferred him to a blue background, hes been attacking the glass at every angle. My opinion is, is that he doesnt like it too bright in his new surroundings. 
But nice web cam Winkyee!! Wish I can do the same!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

before i added a background i had a mirror on the wall behind it all they did all they was stare at themselves


----------



## Amazon (Apr 15, 2003)

how much would it cost to set up a live video camera like that? don't i just plug in the camera to my usb ports?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

The software is free, Just download and install it . 
Just plug the cam in and point it at the tank. Pretty sinmple. 
It might be helpfull to get some usb extentions. They are cheap.

My Cam link 

Here's a link to the software. www.camarades.com


----------



## Amazon (Apr 15, 2003)

but how much is the camera?

and is the website free?

cause I want to do something like that.


----------

